# ID my blue tongue



## Mitella (Jan 17, 2013)

We got her as an adult with her mate(eastern blue tongue) the owners had no idea what they were. I think shes a kimberly blue tongue or a different coloured eastern shes also 53cmView attachment 277962

p.s sorry about the bad picture
thanx


----------



## C.Bayo (Jan 17, 2013)

normal eastern bluey . not a kimberly form of an type sorry
craig


----------



## MathewB (Jan 17, 2013)

If you don't know what they were what'd you write on the licence?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Eastern


----------



## Mitella (Jan 17, 2013)

QLD parks and wildlife service donated them to me and they wrote them as "blue tongue lizards" so I just wanted to know what she was so I asked them reptile guy at the pet shop he said she was a northern, but she has no black or orange bands to the sides.
She's a big old eastern then

- - - Updated - - -

She also look similar to the hypos on Bluetonguelizard.com


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Bear in mind they range from past Adelaide to Cape York and across to about Mt. Isa and are pretty variable, especially in Qld. As you go north in Qld the markings tend to become less dark and not as predominant. For example, the eye stripe can all but disappear from northerly individuals and the width,intensity and number of bands can be greatly reduced. At 53 cm yhat is a full grown Eastern. Northerns have a longer tail and can get to another 10 cm or so in total length.

Blue


----------



## Mitella (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha! I knew it! I'm relieved, In the end I was kind of second guessing myself. Nice to be confirmed.


----------



## Mitella (Jan 26, 2013)

updated pic of her after shed
might take a minute
View attachment 279182


----------



## -Peter (Jan 26, 2013)

Qld form of Tiliqua scincoides scincoides. They share characteristics with T.s.intermedia.


----------

